# Banff Gate Mountain Resort



## Kauai Kid (Sep 6, 2015)

Will do a full review when I return to Texas.  Sep 4-5 it snowed overnite!!
Beautiful to awaken to the snow covered Blue Spruce with a cuppa and then see an Elk stroll thru right in front of the Chalet.  Definitely not condos but separate chalets with the master bedroom upstairs.  Not perfect but far better than the previous critical sniping review.

Sterling, 2C is cold.


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 6, 2015)

Glad you're enjoying our beautiful area. The mountains are more spectacular with the snow but you're right it's cold outside. We always get a few days of cold before fall (so we enjoy it more) and unfortunately you're here for those days. Go to Banff or Canmore and buy yourself more warm clothing at a great discount with your $. 

Enjoy
Joan


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 7, 2015)

I was raised in the midwest--Iowa--and remember -34F at the university.  Also Dr Poppy reminding we physics students that -40c and -40F were the same temp.

We rather have enjoyed the cooler weather--Texas lately has highs in the mid 90's and lows in the mid 70's F of course.

We have 3 layers for the weather and have only needed 2.

Sterling


----------

